# elderberries - poisonous?



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

So after picking them this morning to surprise my hubby with a batch of elderberry jelly or jam, I read that they are poisonous if they are red. Is this true? can anyone help me out on this? I am not going to make it for my family if I have some red ones in the bowl. I have dark purple ones. Are there two different kinds?


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Hmmm. The red ones that grow out west are poisonous (these are red when ripe). The purple ones back east are good - I'm not sure if the red (unripe) purple berries are a problem. Don't throw it out yet (but wait to eat it of course) because there's a good chance it's OK!


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

could you try contacting your county ag office and ask which ones are in your area?


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree with mayfair. I believe they have different fruiting shapes though. The blue ones that are safe to eat usually have fruit in a flat, umbel shaped bunch. The poisonous red ones usually look more like a bunch of grapes.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I just picked mine too. I am making jam with them.

The GREEN ones you can NOT eat...

I always thought the red ones where big no no's too (I even posted to stay away from them on my blog.. I still wouldn't take the chance) but if you go to this site
www.eattheweeds.com
(wonderful site) go to the elderberries and you can watch a video on them (both red and black.) He says the red ones the Indians used to eat (BUT DON'T EAT THE SEEDS from the red ones..)

On his clip you can see both red and black (or purple ones.) 

Dora Renee' Wilkerson
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/

p.s.
I don't have red ones here but I myself would still stay away from them even if I did just because I was told once before it was something I shouldn't eat. I just wouldn't chance it (now the black ones are another story.. I can't wait to try those!)


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

great idea to check with the county ag office! Thanks! And yes, I will not throw them away until I find out for sure. Thanks for your help


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I didn't know there were two kinds. The ones I have here in Iowa are not poisonous, but the leaves and stems are.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

all you need to know about elderberries: http://plants.usda.gov/plantguide/pdf/cs_sanic4.pdf


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

There are quite a few species of elder - and the fruit of most of them is poisonous. 

Here's a short list of some species - there are lots more:

(1) _Sambucus *****_: the European elder. The fully ripe berries of this species are edible, though they should be cooked before being eaten. The green berries are poisonous, and the half-ripe berries only slightly less poisonous. Flowers are edible. Do not ingest any other parts of the plant except under the supervision of a suitably qualified expert.

(2) _S. canadensis_: the American elder. A smaller plant that the European species. Berries should be treated with the same cautions. Flowers are edible.

(3) Red Elder (_Sambucus racemosa_): Fully ripe fruit is edible, but some experts say the seed is poisonous. Unripe fruit is poisonous. Use with extreme caution, as many other red elderberries are poisonous. Another red elder (S. pubens) bears red berries which are poisonous at all stages - it is also called the Stinking Red Elder. 

(4) Yellow Elderberry (_Sambucus australasica_): Ripe fruit can be eaten raw or cooked. The flowers can be eaten raw or cooked. Leaves, stems and unripe fruit are poisonous. 

(5) Blue Elder _(Sambucus cerulea, or S. caerulea)_: Berries are very dark blue, almost black. They are edible only when ripe. 

All elderberries, even those which are edible, can cause stomach upsets in some individuals. 

You can get more information about elder from this site:

http://www.ibiblio.org/pfaf/cgi-bin/find_lat?LAT=sambucus&COM=&FAM=&RATING=1

*Definitely have your tree expertly identified before eating the fruit from it.* 

I do not advise eating ANY raw elderberry - all need cooking to eliminate the toxins they contain. Of course, one or two raw berries probably won't hurt, but I wouldn't allow children to eat them. Certainly, I wouldn't eat a handful of them. I would also advise pregnant women to avoid elderberries altogether. One of the toxins in them is cyanide!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Doggene it, people!! For the first time ever, I made Elderberry jelly this week--now, I'm wondering....


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

ceresone said:


> Doggene it, people!! For the first time ever, I made Elderberry jelly this week--now, I'm wondering....


Don't wonder, it's good stuff as long as you didn't get any stems in it, the stems are poisonous.
I pick the ripe berries, that is if I can beat the birds to them, combine 3 cups of berries with 2 cups distilled water, simmer on low for about 10 minutes, mash berries, strain, pour while hot into hot sterile jars and seal, never had a problem with spoilage. This is good medicine for colds and flu.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I also make jams and jellies from my elderberries (Sambucus *****), and have found that a syrup made from them is THE best treatment for the symptoms of a cold, or flu. Best of all, it tastes delicious! I've used the berries in all sorts of ways, and have never had a problem.

Of course, I've never been in doubt as to what species of elder I've got! It's just common sense really, to really KNOW what you're eating! Especially when it comes to plants. Where there is room for doubt, ask an expert, or just leave it alone. 

I think it's just part of the learning process to discover that not all plants are safe to eat! Never trust the birds or beasts to guide you - their digestive systems are very different to that of the human, and many of them thrive on what would kill a human. 

Have you ever wondered just how many cavemen died from experimenting with newly-discovered plants? I guess somebody had to made a sacrifice in the interests of the larger (and future) population!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I've been making elderberry jelly and syrup for 40 years from the wild elderberries that grow here in the South. 

I ain't dead yet.


----------

